# "Off season"



## Backwoods17 (Oct 28, 2012)

So what do you guys all do during the archery off season? With turkey season winding down for us late season guys what is there to do to stay in shape and ready for fall. Do you hit the local clubs and ranges and get your 3d fix in? Punch paper? Or just simply get together with your buddies and do some Sunday afternoon beer and bows? (My personal favorite) Interested to see what others do to feed the archery itch!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

shot 3-d ,field and hunter, maa ,and pick bluegrass music!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I spend to much time (if such a thing is possible) jigging for walleye in the spring. Come June, I like to go after bass pretty heavily. Usually, the further we get into July, the more the bow makes it out of its case Come August, I am probably shooting at least 3 times/week. In September probably at least 5 times per week. 
I tune my bows in the garage, and shoot at targets in my back yard at ranges from 10 - 50 yards. I also like to get the kids shooting with me in the summer as well.
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Off-season????? We don't need no stinking off-season, bowhunting 24/7 365!! I do some release work in the basement, go over all the clutter from the previous season repair/re-fletch arrows, go over the tree stands for safety concerns, same w/all safety equipment and shoot locally when I can. Trying to do full bore 3D always sets my target panic into motion so I avoid them like the plague. Bowfishing this time of year is a riot and the veggies love the carp fertilizer.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Off season? Get ready for some Lions football and plan for my fantasy team!

And shoot the bow of course.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

I shoot my bows, both recurve and compound, almost every day throughout the off season. Long distance shooting with my compound and NFAA 300 rounds with my recurve. Also spend time scouting new hunting spots and keep an eye out on existing ones.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a range set up on my property with 12 different targets. I usually hit the coarse at least 3 days a week plus I will take a couple of shots at a target off my back deck daily .In fact we are having a shoot at my place this Sunday, we call it " beers, bows and brats ". Some of my family and friends will be here. I usually stump shoot during the spring while scouting and mushroom hunting. There is rarely a day that goes by that I am not fooling around with archery equipment.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

stickbow shooter said:


> I have a range set up on my property with 12 different targets. I usually hit the coarse at least 3 days a week plus I will take a couple of shots at a target off my back deck daily .In fact we are having a shoot at my place this Sunday, we call it " beers, bows and brats ". Some of my family and friends will be here. I usually stump shoot during the spring while scouting and mushroom hunting. There is rarely a day that goes by that I am not fooling around with archery equipment.


You have any pics of your range set up?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

No pics , all I have to use is the wife's kindle. That how I get on here. Heck I don't even own a cell phone lol.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

stickbow shooter said:


> No pics , all I have to use is the wife's kindle. That how I get on here. Heck I don't even own a cell phone lol.


Hey I don't blame u man. I wish I never had a phone.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Backwoods17 said:


> Or just simply get together with your buddies and do some Sunday afternoon beer and bows? (My personal favorite)


I'm calling BS on that. I've invited you to shoot several times...


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I like to stay in shooting shape throughout the summer and shoot at least a couple of times a week in the back yard. I can shoot out to 60+ yards. 

I was going to have my bow restrung this year and use a heavier arrow so I wanted to have that all dialed in well before the season. Just have to take the time to drop the bow off at the shop...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

There is no such thing as an off season for me. If I'm not shooting it's working on stands, food plots, scouting etc.


----------



## Backwoods17 (Oct 28, 2012)

wolverines said:


> I'm calling BS on that. I've invited you to shoot several times...


True I need to make it over to prove it


----------

